# Tuf Shine Tire Clearcoat



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thought I would write up a little review of Tuf Shine Tire Clearcoat after I ordered it from Clean Your Car this week.

I purchased the full kit including tire cleaner, brush, gloves applicator and tire Clearcoat. The kit comes with full instructions on application.

Tuf Shine Tyre Clearcoat applied to (one tyre for now due to time constraints)

"Tuf Shine uses a semi-permanent coating that truly bonds to the rubber and provides long lasting gloss. This amazing water based formula is great for your tires and it doesn't evaporate or fade in high temperatures. The more coats you add the deeper black the tyres become and the better the shine."

The tyre was scrubbed 6 or 7 times with the tire cleaner and brush to ensure it was thoroughly clean and any traces of previous tyre dressings removed. Keep cleaning until the the foam turns white which is an indication that the tyre is clean.

The dressing is a very milky like substance, that tends to drip off the applicator on first application however thereafter the liquid soaks better into the applicator with no further messy dribbles on the ground. I applied in circular motion to work the dressing in. The dressing dries almost instantaneously although it looks milky on the tyre but don't be disturbed by this as it dries without any blotchiness. Very impressive in that respect.

So far it looks impressive. Now to see how long it lasts. I will update as it progresses.

The photo on the left shows the tyre after one coat. The photo on the right after 3 coats. There is a noticeable deeper black and shine to the tyres after 3 coats.










Finished tyre with 3 coats


















After one coat


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how this fares over a week as I plan on getting this at waxstock, if it lasts as long as they claim with that shine il be one happy man! Another thing less to do after a maintenance wash

How economical is the cleaner if you have to clean the tyre 5+ times will it last all four?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes just spray about 2/3 squirts around the tyre and scrub. I think there will be plenty to do all 4 tyres.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've done 160 miles to Nottingham and back and can report no sling. Tyres still look shiny. So far so good.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Good write up, looks like pretty impressive stuff.

Would definitely like to see your updates on this regarding the products durability.

The million dollar question though, is it ....tire or tyre ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I suppose that depends if you are in the UK or the USA


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Did you notice any difference between tuf shine to t1 trim dressing, they are near identical.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have T1 on the 3 other tyres. They have one coat. I applied 3 coats of Tuf Shine. All the tyres have a similar shine. In that respect T1 is more economical.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What was the cost for the kit Blueberry?
Is it designed to seal only 4 tyres?

Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The kit is £30 from CYC

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...sings/tuf-shine-tyre-shine-kit/prod_1541.html

I'm sure the bottle will provide many many coats on the tyres. You only apply a small amount of the dressing on the applicator and it spreads very well so will go far.

I think people are thinking there won't be enough cleaner if you have to clean each tyre 6 or 7 times but again this is quite economical so should do the tyres on several occasions.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Interesting so did you notice any difference to t1 to tuffshine, try 3 coats of each and see the durability and the finish it gives you it might surprise you.

Good solid review by the way :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never applied 3 coats of T1. Normally i only apply 1 coat, occasionally 2. I find that 1 coat gives enough gloss that I like on the F1 tyres. T1 keeps the shine that I like for around a fortnight. Thereafter I always like to reapply as I like well dressed tyres.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

A little update after one week.

Had a little rain but not much. Tyre still looks dressed (and so do the other 3 tyres). Not much in the looks (if any) although I would say that the Tuf Shine tyre looks more like its bonded with the tyre rather than being sat on it. If you know what I mean.

The car has not been washed in a week and done around 150 miles.

Below is a photo of the Tuf Shine tyre taken yesterday (3 coats applied)










Below is another tyre wearing Gtechniq T1 (this had 1 coat only)










And one of the whole car


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was tempted to pick some of this up @ Waxstock today. But decided I'd wait for your verdict!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Picked up a kit today, 25 is a great price.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Will be keeping a close eye on this thread interested in seeing and hearing about the results


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

So is Tuf Shine more durable than T1? I'm really tempted to try it


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great review mate & certainly a dressing I have looked a few times. Looking forward to seeing your overall verdict and how it's looking after a wash or 2. Cheers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry forgot about this thread.

To sum up. I never used it again. For me, it did not give the finish that I like on the tyres. T1 gives me the better looks. Tuf Shine really didn't seem to last for me. Yes you could see that something was still there when you washed the tyres and alloy. If you like a Matt finish then it would be perfect but I prefer more of a shine to the tyres.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the great summary! I was suspecting Tuf Shine would act like this.


----------

